# 2006 Volkswagen Jetta 2.5 catalytic converter rattle ... HELP!



## robbiebaldassari (Nov 9, 2011)

My catalytic converter is rattling on my 06 Jetta. It rattles just prior to acceleration and when I feather the gas. I took it to a local shop they said it was defiantly the inside of the catalytic converter and I needed to replace it. I bought a universal catalytic converter from amazon thinking the would just clamp and weld it on. I currently have no codes on my car ... by putting the universal catalytic converter what are the chances of throwing a code. My car has 113,000 miles on it. THANKS :banghead:


----------



## godspoeticjusticeisdead (Nov 11, 2011)

honestly depending on the state you live in i would just eliminate the cat if you don't need it to pass inspection if you do just take it off hollow it out and put a pipe threw it, it will still pass because the cat is there kinda..... you have the shell witch i know will pass in PA. other wise you prolly need to get a weight of some kind for it, they are generally a hunk of aluminaum welded to a exhust clamp with rubber around the weight. that will weigh it down and prevent it from moving as much. they come stock on the 99 ford mustang 25th aniveristy edition. beyond that i have no further advice.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I had a universal cat put on my New Beetle. No codes thrown at all. I had the rattle for 6 months before the CEL came on for the failed cat, btw.


----------



## robbiebaldassari (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm not sure I understand the weight concept. It just goes on the converter itself to add more weight therefore making it more stable? thanks for your help


----------

